# دراسة تكاليف التحسين المستمر



## maagdy (4 يوليو 2011)

دراسة تكاليف التحسين​ أهمية استخدام مبادئ تحليل الربحية مثل مبدأ المقارنة في اتخاذ قرار اقتصادي سليم 
× التكاليـف الثابتــة والتكلفة الكلية 
× التكاليف الثابتة والمتغيرة . 
× مفهـوم التكلفة الغارقة . 
× مفهوم التكلفة و الطاقـة الإنتاجية للمنشأة .  
× تأثير البدائل بعضها على بعض .  مقدمة​ * ------------------------------------------------------*​  ·  دراسة تكاليـف التحسين هو أمر ضروري وحيوي في مجال الإنتاج الصناعي حيث يهدف إلى بيان أهمية  استخدام أدوات وتقنيات التحليل العلمي في اتخاذ قرار اقتصادي سليم وكذلك بعض الأخطاء التي تؤثر سلبا على هذا القرار.  ·   حيث أن أنشطة التحسين التي يقوم بها الأفراد والمجموعات ضمن إطار التطوير المستمر تحقق نجاح كبير في خفض التكاليف بالشركات.  ·   إلا انه تحدث بعض الأخطاء في طريقة حساب هذه التكلفة نتيجة لعدم التدريب الكافي على هذا النوع من المعارف .  ·   يعتمد دراسة تكاليف التحسين على فهم مبادئ تحليل الربحية مثل مبدأ المقارنة والذي يقوم على عنصرين هما :  ·   تحديد بدائل للمقارنــة .  ·   توضيح الفروق بين العائدات و التكاليف عبر هذه البدائل (لكل اقتراح تحسين) .  

 عرض مبسط لمبادئ  دراسة تكاليف التحسين
-------
​  ×   التكاليـف الثابتــة والتكلفة الكلية .​ * ------------------------------------------------------*​ *  · *  قد تحتاج بعض الشركات إلى خفض إنتاجها أحيانا لأسباب مختلفة كتراجع نسبة البيع أو  خفض المخزون  أو أي أسباب أخرى .
 ·   ولان كل وحدة من المنتج لها تكلفة ثابتة فان هذه التكلفة ترتفع عادةً عند خفض الكمية المـُنتجة .
 ·   ولاتخاذ قرار سليم يجب حساب التكلفة الكلية في الحالتين ( عدد الوحدات * تكلفة الوحدة )   . 
 ·   فغالبا تنخفض التكلفة الكلية رغم ارتفاع تكلفة الوحدة الواحدة .
 
​  ×   التكاليف الثابتة والمتغيرة .​ * ------------------------------------------------------*​ ​  ×   حسـاب تحليل نقطـة التعادل حيث تتساوى عندها التكاليف بين البدائل  ·   قررت إحدى الشركات استئجار سيارة لنقل العاملين لأحد مشروعات الشركة لعدة أيام وقد تمت دراسة للمفاضلة بين عرضين :  §   عرض يتضمن دفع مبلغ مبدئي قدره 200 جنيه وقيمة يومية قدرها 80 جنيها .  §   عرض بقيمة يومية قدرها 100 جنيها بدون مبالغ إضافية .  §   بإجراء دراسة رياضية تبين أن التكلفة ترتبط بالزمن ( عدد أيام المشروع) فيتساوى العرضان إذا كانت مدة المشروع عشرة أيام ويتفوق العرض الأول إذا زادت المدة عن ذلك بينما يتفوق العرض الثاني إذا قلت المدة عن عشرة أيام . ​  
​  ×   مفهـوم التكلفة الغارقة .​ * ------------------------------------------------------*​  v   و هي التكاليف التي نتجت عن قرار أُتِخذَ في الماضي و يجب استبعادها عند اتخاذ قرار يتعلق بالمستقبل* و*مثــال ذلك : 
 ·   قـام شخص ما بالتعاقد على شراء سلعة من موزع بمبلغ محدد مع دفع مقدم 6% بشرط عدم استرداد هذا المقدم إذا تراجع عن الشراء ، ثم اكتشف وجود نفس السلعة لدى موزع آخر  بسعر يقل 10% عن الموزع الأول .  ·   و في هذه الحالة يكون هذا الشخص مخطئاً إذا وضع في حساباته المبلغ الذي دفعـه في  الماضي للبائع كمقدم حيث إنـه أمام فرصة لتوفير 4% من المبلغ المدفوع في السلعة .
 
​  ×   مفهوم التكلفة و الطاقـة الإنتاجية للمنشأة .​ * ------------------------------------------------------*​  ·   عادة تشمل التكاليف داخل المنشآت أجور العمالة وتكاليف ثابتة تتعلق بالمنشأة وتكاليف متغيرة ترتبط بالمنتج بالإضافة لتكلفة المكـُون المـُنتج .
 ·   عندما تعمل المنشأة بطاقة إنتاجية اقل من طاقتها القصوى ( أي لديها طاقة فائضة) فان أجور العمالة والتكاليف الثابتة لا تتغير ففي حالة تعرض احد الوحدات المـُنتجة للتلف فان الخسارة الواقعة على المنشأة ترتبط فقط بقيمة مكونات الإنتاج لهذه الوحدة (مع زيادة طفيفة في متوسط تكلفة الوحدة المـُنتجة ) . 
 ·   أما في حالة عمل المنشأة بأقصى طاقة إنتاجية لها (ليس لديها قدرة على إنتاج أي وحدة إضافية أخرى ) ففي حالة تعرض احد الوحدات المـُنتجة للتلف فإن خسارة المنشأة في هذه الحالة تتمثل في ثمن بيع هذه الوحدة المـُنتجة كله والتي تنعكس على  التكلفة .
 اعلى الصفحة​  ×   تأثير البدائل بعضها على بعض .​ * ------------------------------------------------------*​  v   في بعض الحالات يكون اختيار أحد البدائل مانعاً لاختيار غيره من البدائل و هذه الحالة تحدث عندما يكون هناك نقص  في بعض موارد الوحــدة الإنتاجية مما يجعلها غير قادرة على قبول كل الاقتراحات ومثال ذلك .
 v   إذا كانت هناك وحدة إنتاجية متاح لها فقط ( 20 ساعة عمل ) و كان هناك عرض لإنتاج منتجات مختلفة ( أ ، ب ، ج ، د ) لكل من هذه المنتجات عدد ساعات إنتاج و ربحية محددة ، في هذه الحالة لا يتم قبـول سوى مزيج الإنتاج الذي يحقق أعلى ربحية في حدود ( 20 ساعة المتاحة و باقي الاقتراحات يتم رفضها 
 v   أمـا إذا كـان اختيـار أحـد البدائـل لا يمنـع اختيـار غيره من البدائل في نفس الوقـت ففي هذه الحالة يتم اختيار البدائل التي تحقق أعلي نتيجة ،وعادة تستخدم المفاهيم الرياضية للدراسة.
* ------------------------------------------------------*​ ×   تنبيه ضروي
* ----------------------------*  ×   وليس من الضروري أن يؤدى التحسين إلى خفض التكاليف لان تقييم الاقتراح قد يتضمن عناصر معنوية أخرى حسب  تقدير الإدارة ومثال ذلك الحالات التى ترتبط بموردين  خارجيين ، كما   تزداد معارف أفراد المجموعة من خلال المناقشات* .

رابط الموضوع 
http://edara-eg.net/new_page_2.htm


*


----------



## صناعي1 (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المقال المفيد
و هذا الموضوع يحتوي مقالات عن التحسين المستمر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50118.html


----------

